# Swift and Kath's Holidays



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Just wanted to let you know that I am off on holiday tonight for 3 weeks. Yippee! 

Lynsey will be monitoring the forum for the first 2 weeks and Amy the 3rd week.

It is our annual shutdown, however we do have a Customer Service Team in to deal with queries as normal.

Our telephone number is 01482875740 (Mod Note: Telephone number changed as advised previous number was incorrect), if you have to leave a message we do endeavour to return all calls by close of business the same day.

Our email address is [email protected] - please allow 3 - 5 days as it may take a little longer than usual.

Best Wishes

Kath

p.s I am off on a motorbike(pillion) to Italy and calling off at a few other places - very giddy today


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Have a fabby time on hols, missin ya already!!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> Kath
> p.s I am off on a motorbike(pillion) to Italy and calling off at a few other places - very giddy today


Splendid plan, much more fun then a MH. Enjoy.

Don't forget to overtake as many Italians as possible and watch their antics trying to keep up with you.

Our first bike trip to Italy took us to Hotel Cannero, Lake Maggiore, we've been hooked on Italy every since.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Have a lovely holiday and post some pics when you get back.  I see you are forsaking the motorhome for a back seat ride on a motorbike. Can't think of anything more exciting.. 8O ... apart from seeing squirrels on my fence.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Kath,

Wishing you a great holiday.

Have not been able to get the missus on the back of my bike yet, so far only managed to pursuade her to come with me to buy her a crash helmet.

Don't forget top post some pic's when you have time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have a great holiday Kath ! You're a brave woman going all that way on a motorbike. Hope you've got a nice soft saddle or you'll be bow-legged for months !

Buon viaggio ( I think it is ?) and raise a glass for us!

Grizzly and Safariboy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a great time Kath ...................but WHY a motorbike is should have been a motorhome :lol:  enjoy your hols.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Holidays*

Hi Guys and Gals

thanks for your happy comments.

This is definitely my last post, other half just said to leave this and get ready!

Will be on the North Sea ferries by 6.45pm - yippee.

I will miss the forums as well, Carol

Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Holiday*

Have a fab time in Italy Kath, and have a drink on the NSF from me!

See you later, alligator.

Russell


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Just tried to ring customer service team the lady told me she is getting fed up with all the calls!!!!!! Should the number be 01482875740.

Les


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

_Should the number be 01482875740_. *YES*

John


----------

